# Brown hairy fungus?



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have this dense hairy/furry fungus that is growing on the wood in one of my vivariums. The frogs hop all over it like nothing and it doesn't seem to be affecting the plants at all. I was wondering if anyone knew what this stuff was and if it was safe or not? Thanks!


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

positive its fungus? could it be moss thats dried out or brownd out also?

i know when I get mold i spray it down with water and it washes it away for the day to return the next lol. try spraying it down and see what happens.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's some form of fungus or mold. It grows coarse and brown from the get go. Whenever I spray it down it just looks like wet hair.


----------

